# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Işte türkiye tarihinin en büyük banka soygunu

## ceydaaa

35782.jpgBir Soner Yalçın Belgeseli Oradaydımın bu haftaki yeni bölümünde; 1971 yılında devrimci hareket adına yapılan siyasal banka soygununun öyküsü ekranlara gelecek. Aydın Çubukçu, öğrenci hareketlerinin zirveye çıktığı yıllarda, Deniz Gezmiş ve arkadaşlarını kurtarmak için gerçekleştirdiği Ziraat Bankası soygununu ve anılarını Oradaydım Belgeselinde anlatıyor.

Aydın Çubukçu soygunu kimlerle beraber yaptı? Soygun için neden Ziraat Bankası para taşıma aracı tercih edildi? Araçta bulunan korumalarla aralarında neler konuşuldu, neler yaşandı? Alınan paralar nereye harcanacaktı? Soygun sonrası neler yaşandı? Aydın Çubukçu tüm bu soruların cevaplarını ve Türkiyenin çok ses getiren siyasal banka soygununun serüvenini Oradaydım Belgeselinde anlatıyor

----------

